# G'day from Australia!!!



## PremierPythons

Hello Everyone,

I thought I'd come and join this flourishing herp group
that you have going on here. I was prompted to do so
after one of your members posted on my home herp
forum here in Australia.

As you might have guessed, I live in Queensland, Australia,
an am 28 years old. I've been into reptiles for a good
few years now. I look forward to sharing information
and learning more about the species I currently keep
and also learning lots about exotics. I guess I have
a soft spot for the UK as my fiancee is from Leicestershire.

As some of you might know, Australia has very strict
laws regarding reptile importation and as such, unless
you're a zoo, it's illegal to import 'exotic' reptiles.
So private hobbyists down under are only allowed
to keep native (in almost all case) captive bred,
animals.

I thought I'd list down the species I currently keep!
I look forward to hearing from you all! I also hope
to have my website (www.PremierPythons.com)
up and running soon.

Regards,
Premier Pythons

*Pythons*
Morelia bredli (Hypo & Classic), Morelia spilota metcalfei, Morelia viridis,
Morelia spilota variegata (Albino Form), Antaresia maculosa, Antaresia stimsoni 
(various locality forms), Aspidities ramsayi (Tanami, Uluru & Sandfire forms), 
Antaresia childreni, Morelia carinata

 *Frogs*
Litoria aurea

*Dragons*
Pogona vitticeps, Ctenophorus nuchalis, Chlamydosaurus kingii, Hypsilurus spinipes,
Hypsilurus boydii

*Skinks*
Tiliqua rugosa, Tiliqua scincoides

*Geckos*
Nephrurus amyae, Nephrurus asper, Nephrurus levis levis, Underwoodisaurus milii,
Diplodactylus steindachneri, Diplodactylus tesselatus


----------



## This is my Clone

:welcome:

I have rele's in OZ. I want to emmigrate over there one day, but it's not as easy as it once was :lol:


----------



## ANT

hello and :welcome: to RFUK


----------



## Ally

Hiya!
What a fantastic collection! It's not so easy for us to get Australian species, they tend to command a very high price over here (well, most of them anyway!)
Strange really, we end up paying loads for what you guys regard as 'common' and you're not even allowed to keep what we regard as 'normal'!

I'm looking forward to some photos!


----------



## Esarosa

welcome to the forum!


----------



## toyah

I'd love to see some photos of your Woma locales.

Sadly Womas over here are a mongrel race with no locales at all - I am very envious of the variety you guys can get.


----------



## tokay

Hi and :welcome: to rfuk and what a amazing collection of critters you have


----------



## Triangulum

Welcome To The Forum.
Considering the legal implications on importing, i think you have a pretty good collection tos ay the least :]

Expect to see lots of photos in the picture sections.

regards


----------



## quizicalkat

:welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## PremierPythons

Hi Toyah,

People have maintained the different locale bloodlines over here really well as far as Womas are concerned. They're not held in huge numbers over here either due to the fact of their concern status in the wild. Some states will not allow Womas unless on very specialist permits. In Qld, one has to hold a restricted license to keep more than 2. I've posted some pics below for you to have a look at : the first is one of my Tanami Males & the second is an Uluru Male (McDonnell Ranges area). You can see the orangey/lighter colour of the Tanami when compared to the darker/browner colouration of the Uluru.

Cheers,
Premier Pythons
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## toyah

The Tanami is absolutely breath-taking!


----------



## Morelia Matt

welcome to RFUK from a huge Australian python fan :no1: look forward to pics of the hypo Bredl...


----------



## cornmorphs

welcome to the forum


----------



## Guest

Welcome aboard


----------



## arkreptiles

Hi and welcome - my sis lives in Perth and we are envying here the weather - it's bloody cold here at the moment!!!

Hope you like it here!!


----------



## CWD

:welcome: to the forum


----------



## markhill

:welcome::welcome:


----------



## odyssey

hello and :welcome1:. lovely snakes you got there. cant wait to see more pics of your collection


----------



## jenjen

:welcome1:


----------



## Drummerkid

G'day mate


----------



## Brainstorm

*G'day from Australia*

Welcome !!
From a green eyed monster ,:lol2:total envy for your metcalfei's ,looking forward to see some pic's of them :flrt:.
Vicki


----------



## mummybear

Hi and :welcome1:. Have been on an Aussie website - dragontank. doesn't seem to have as much going on as RFUK but vey nice all the same : victory:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

:welcome1: to the forum....................................


----------



## baby_jabba

Hello and welcome to forum

Dale :no1:


----------



## The Postie

Hello and welcome to the greatest show on the web.:flrt:

Graham


----------



## mleadley

:welcome1:


----------

